# justin's new bowl



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

before in his small ugly old bowl Justin could barely move but he was still happy because he could move because he used to live in a cool whip container  Now he is in this 1gal bowl with a plant and rocks :-D:-D:lol:


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ohh and this picture was taken with flash so he looks different


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks nice!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Looks good. But you might want to cover the bowl...bettas jump.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Looks good. But you might want to cover the bowl...bettas jump.


 
Yop. You need a cover.

Nice bowl!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Looks good. But you might want to cover the bowl...bettas jump.


no well he dosent i have had him for a while now and he hasnt jumped he jumps for food though.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I still wouldn't risk it. I'd get a cover... you never know when they will decide to jump.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> no well he dosent i have had him for a while now and he hasnt jumped he jumps for food though.


I wouldn't risk it.... Even if he never has, he still can!!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Love the pink plant!
And Justin is quite handsome as well.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Merlin never jumped until I put him in a tank with Fishy and he jumped over two dividers to get to him. It's all fixed now though. Deff should get a cover.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice bowl!! I agree with everyone about the cover. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My friends don't believe me when I tell them BETTAS JUMP. But they have really good luck with bettas (most living 3-6 years).


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw i bet he loves his new bowl. i love the neon colors! and yes i agree with everyone else, you really should get a cover. my girl ladybug jumped out of her bowl last night even though she's never jumped before, luckily i found her in time. it scared the buhjesus outta me. they're some strong little jumpers!


----------

